# Quick release Hub on thru-axle frame???



## Dvsevin (Sep 5, 2021)

I recently bought a new rear wheel I recently just got a new 27 and 1/2 in rear wheel which is quick release. I'm now in the new market for a mountain bike frame. I want to run the wheels I have which are trick release are. Is there any way to use a frame with thru-axle mounting on the rear end with a quick release hub.? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I depends on what hub you have. Some of them have end caps that you can swap out. Also does the hub measure 135mm or 141mm? That will make a difference on what frame you can use.


----------



## Dvsevin (Sep 5, 2021)

Hub is a generic Shimano XT loose bearing hub it measures 135 mm. I have already replace the bearings and axle I guess my real question is is there any way to replace the internals with a through axle cuz I really don't have the money to buy a Wheel & Frame and the frame I have now is cracked


----------



## Dvsevin (Sep 5, 2021)

huckleberry hound said:


> I depends on what hub you have. Some of them have end caps that you can swap out. Also does the hub measure 135mm or 141mm? That will make a difference on what frame you can use.


----------



## Dvsevin (Sep 5, 2021)

The friend that I have decided on is a NS bikes search Evo 605 B. It has quick-release dropouts but I've had so many problems with the quick release I'm thinking I should get thru-axle frame it make a difference.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Dvsevin said:


> Hub is a generic Shimano XT loose bearing hub it measures 135 mm. I have already replace the bearings and axle I guess my real question is is there any way to replace the internals with a through axle cuz I really don't have the money to buy a Wheel & Frame and the frame I have now is cracked


Probably not but you could look up your hub on Shimano's website, then look at the dealer/service manuals to see the exploded view of the hub to find out.


----------

